# Straw frenzy, etc. Pic Heavy of course!



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I spend so much on toys and a bag of 99 cent straws were a huge hit! (Please excuse the dirty floor :blush














































And some birdies were too impatient to wait for the pellets!









































































And my creatively nesty girl Phoebe. I kept feeling something move on my legs so I checked it out and found this 



















And I had to take a picture of the destruction of my blinds when I moved. I let them do it, cheap blinds are easy to replace.


----------



## Goldfish (Aug 8, 2012)

That is so cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine go crazy for straws too, especially tsuka! have you tried making loop chains out of them? these are a favourite of tsuka's.

and LOL at the blinds!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, I have made the chains to hang in their cages. They are disassembled immediately lol!

I got the straw idea from you


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Btw, my vet assured me that there are no toxic mentals in the blinds. I did ask about it before I let them have at it!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre like the best cheapest toy and there is sooooo many uses for them too!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So true! They were taking them and running off with them faster than I could put them together lol!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My birds love straws too! I get a pack of 180 for $1 at Dollar Tree.  

Still can't find anything for Allie to play with. She likes chewing paper and preening my hair, so I'm having to go off of that without much luck.

And how could we expect a clean floor from you with 12 birds!?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know! I swear I vacuum every day but it never looks like it lol!

I am sure you'll find some toys Allie likes eventually. Does she not like shredders?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

No..I thought she'd like to preen the little "hairs" that hang off the pinatas, but she doesn't even get near them. It's sad to think that she probably doesn't play with toys because she's never had any before.  But I'm sure someday she will find something worthy of chewing on.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, poor girl! She will find something she likes one day!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh my you have so many darlings!! I'm still trying to cope with 1 ha ha.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you! They can be a handful at times, but always worth it!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

straw chains!! **facepalm** such a good idea.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are so much fun!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those photos are so adorable,Jaime.Snickers and Cinnamon really enjoy straws.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, Steve. How are Snickers and Cinnamon doing?


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Haha.. Even with my 6 I feel like it is always dirty! I will vaccuum every day but it will turn messy very quickly!
Straws.. Haha!
Mine love straws and zip ties. I will buy a huge pack of them and put them on any perch, cage or place I want them to go around the house and they are always picking at them! They love 'em!

Oh bjknight.. That sucks! She doesn't know what she's missing out on!!
I was going to suggest rope that you need to make splur out at the end by unravelling it and hanging that up in the cage as I have always found that a hit for my over preened birds! But then you said she doesn't like to do it with the piñata, so.. Hmm
I know my birds love the ol picnic basket haha!
They rip those up pretty fast!
Hope she gets into the toys someday!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! Now I don't feel so bad about my constantly dirty floors lol!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww cute pics


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

awww your birdies look like they are having the time of their lives!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Jaime,Snickers and Cinnamon are doing great,Cinnamon is getting a nice long tail and is now 8 months old.I think Cinnamon may be a boy since I think I see a white face coming in and the tail feathers are coming in solid.My wife and I have more photos of Snickers and Cinnamon coming as soon as we get all the pictures taken and developed and get them back.We will then post them for everyone.Snickers and Cinnamon make us both laugh everyday with the comical things they do.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That's really great! I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lmao. 

I was like "WHO IS THAT BIRD THAT LOOKS LIKE WILLOW?" 

And then it dawned on me.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL!! She is so precious! She still likes me but is getting used to my mom. She is a part of the flock and it's going to be so hard when I leave and she stays.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. It's okay Jaime. <3 Her home is awesome.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, it is. Most of the birds like my mom! She likes spending time with them. Phoebe hisses at everyone but me, lol. But with me she is just a little cuddle bug. Izzy likes my dad but won't go to anyone else. She has been cuddly in her demanding way lately. Zoey will cautiously go to other people but doesn't stay long. My niece likes the birds but is scared of them too. Noelle really likes her but Noelle is rough, so she gets scared. Bailey loves anyone who will take her out!

It's kinda weird, I like other people spending time with my birds but it makes me nervous, too. But it's fun when everyone is hanging out with the birds!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Love the pics, especially the last one of the blinds hahaha, made me laugh


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Yes, it is. Most of the birds like my mom! She likes spending time with them. Phoebe hisses at everyone but me, lol. But with me she is just a little cuddle bug. Izzy likes my dad but won't go to anyone else. She has been cuddly in her demanding way lately. Zoey will cautiously go to other people but doesn't stay long. My niece likes the birds but is scared of them too. Noelle really likes her but Noelle is rough, so she gets scared. Bailey loves anyone who will take her out!
> 
> It's kinda weird, I like other people spending time with my birds but it makes me nervous, too. But it's fun when everyone is hanging out with the birds!


i know what you mean! when kevin told me that he let his dad play with my birds- i was like, "YOU DID WHAT WHILE I WASN'T THERE?!?!" lol. 

and darn willow. if another man walks in the house- she flies straight to them and refuses to leave them alone. like she is saying "we can be bestest frans. take me home."


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, we are just overprotective birdie mommies lol!

Willow has always loved the guys. I wonder what is wrong with her lol!


----------

